# My first F-scale tree attempt



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello you all,

I went to one of the local arts and crafts store yesterday and found some fake plants at 50% off.











I twisted a few branches together with a plastic landscaping pin I had left over from my terrace construction, spread the wire branches and tried to form a trunk using wood putty.
Here the results 










I haven't painted the trunk yet.










Any idees on how to make the leaves a little fuller?
Thanks

TOM


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Morning Tom, 

This looks very good. I think (of course just my opinion) that with the type of artificial or dried plants that you used, the only way to make it appear fuller would be to add more branches. The scale of the leaf to the scale figure (is that 1:24 to 1:29?), appears right. I guess you could keep shopping the Arts and Craft stores for different plants if you wanted larger "leaves". I have used some dried "moss" to drape into the branches and then covered it with crushed lichen (spray glue)....really has mixed results at G-scale...works better at HO. Still, very nice job. 

Ed


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom,

Those trees look beautiful to me! Just right on the leaves for 1/20.3.









Could you be a little more specific on the brand of these trees or what "kind" of fake plant they are supposed to be?


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

I guess as in many cases, less is more 
TOM


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree that it looks good now. Try taking a picture looking up the trunk, see how much sky shows, that's your normal perspective. 

Experiment with some scraps to satisfy your self. 
Woodland Scenics makes colored ground foam that you could sprinkle on and secure with a spray on glue. For experiements hijack some hair spray ... you can brush off what you don't like. 
Post pics; good and bad. 

John


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks good!  
just one thing that sprang to mind: 
the branches seem a bit unrealistically "curvy".. 
most tree branches don't have serpentine curved branches like that, they are generally straighter. 

Scot


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello again,
I've made a second tree with the remaining 2 branches I had bought (2 for $3.49). Construction was the same, but I then added fine turf to only the upper surface with a strainer using Rust-oleum Matte clear protective Finish (have to work reals fast, small areas at a time, since it dries very quickly). It seems to hold the fine turf very well.
Here is how the two look next to each other:










Tree without fine turf: 










Tree with fine turf:










It definitely looks fuller. I'm not sure if I should do the first the same or just leave them different.

Have a great day

TOM


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Very convincing.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Really looks good Tom. 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I really like the texture you achieved using the putty as bark.


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello Everybody,
When I was at the Hobby Lobby I also selected a few other things that were on sale. There was a Ficus tree with really great trunks:










The other was some kind of other plant:










I removed the branches from the trunk with pliers and the pulled the leaves from the branches (came off very easily):










I trimmed the branches far enough so they were no longer curved:










I pulled the needle groups from the other vine: 










I pushed the needle groups onto the branches and secured them with super glue: 










I then applied fine turf to the needle groups:










I then made additional holes in the Ficus trunk and inserted the branches. I really like the results, but it is a lot of work for just one tree! 










I found the diesel steam roller on eBay, since it is one of the few toys I had when I was 6 years old. Mine looked the same. I cannot remember if I got it new. It was lost when my parents moved. 
And a close up: 










Have a great day,

TOM


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom;

Your trees are looking really good. You mentioned that the last project was a lot of work. I found some trees by Schleich a few years ago. They were a bit pricey, but you could use them as foreground trees, then place those with thinner foliage behind them. I may tone the color down on these trees at a later date, but I am just using them for temporary displays at present.

You may also want to consider PlayMobil trees as a base, then enhancing their appearance. Sometimes PlayMobil dealers will have trees in plastic bagged sets at very reasonable prices. I recently bought a set of five pine trees of various sizes for about $5.00. They are good enough for background trees as is, but could be made into foreground trees with some flocking to suggest needles. The same technique could be applied to the PlayMobil hardwood trees by adding some turf material.



















I also have some oak trees by Britains (the soldier folks). I don't know whether they are still produced, but they have very good leaf detail - should you get a chance to buy one at a yard sale or swap meet. Again, these would benefit from some less vibrant and varied green paint.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Posted By Scottychaos on 18 May 2013 12:08 PM 
That looks good!  
just one thing that sprang to mind: 
the branches seem a bit unrealistically "curvy".. 
most tree branches don't have serpentine curved branches like that, they are generally straighter. 

Scot 
Hello Scot,
Curvy looks better and many trees do have curves.
This one is in front of my layout:










Have a great day,

TOM


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Another Hobby Lobby Tree.

I found this plant and decided it might work for a birch tree, one of my favorites.










For the structure I had a piece of gauge 4-wire cable left. I twisted three lengths around a fourth central one to form the trunk and main branches and formed loops at the end.
White duct tape was wrapped around these. 










I cut off the leaf groups with twisted (rusty) wire attached.










I then attached about 15 branches to the sticky side of white duct tape and folded it up.










I inserted the group of branches into the wire loops and twisted them tight. 
The paper towel stopped the branches from getting caught in the already mounted branches as I twisted the wire.
Then carefully spread the wire branches to form the tree.
The main branches can be easily bent to get the form you want. 










I covered the already painted trunk and branches and spray painted the leaves.










Here the final result:




















Have a great day,

TOM


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

And another nice plant from Hobby Lobby.
I got five of these branches at about $1.99 apiece.










I put them together in a vice, spread the branches, twisted the branch groups horizontally and taped them together with brown duct tape.










I used part of the ficus tree for the trunk.










This was the quickest tree so far, since the branches were already coated with fuzz. 



















I'm going to try to get more of these.

TOM


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Yuc, yuc, yuca,

Was looking for typical flora of the southwest and found this:










I checked my resources and found some Easter grass and a plant from, yes, Hobby Lobby.











Take a screw and add some paint and voila.










By the way, Spanish moss makes good tumbleweed.










Have a great day,

TOM


----------

